

PHP As A Templating Language - DaNmarner
http://phphater.com/post/33348901672/php-as-a-templating-language

======
mclemme
After working with django, going back to simple PHP based templates is pretty
sucky. Twig for PHP is pretty similar to django templates:
<http://twig.sensiolabs.org/>

~~~
maratd
What's the point of comparing a framework to a language? PHP has templating
frameworks too.

